# If catnip-responsive, will Feliway "work"? Spray or diff.?



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I posted about my cats' issues in the behavior forum, but thought this might generate some more responses. In a nutshell, my 2 cats have entered my boyfriend's apartment currently occupied by 1 cat, and ET and the resident cat are at odds. Specifically, ET will stalk and pounce resident cat whenever she makes a move out from under the bed, which will result in quite a loud tussle. I think ET is trying to play, and resident cat is NOT interested. If you have additional opinions please see my thread in "behavior," otherwise please reserve this thread for suggestions regarding Feliway.

I figure Feliway can't hurt. All 3 cats are catnip-responsive aka. they will rub, roll, and drool all over a catnip pillow.

Any experience with spray vs. diffuser? They are in about a 700 sqft studio apartment. The "problem area" is by the bed. I am thinking diffuser, but worried that the bed will block the pheromones from reaching maximal distance. But, I like the idea of the "constant release" that we won't get with the spray.

Thoughts? Experiences, esp with catnip-sensitive cats?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I haven't tried feliway but I think it would be a good bet to say if a cat is responsive to catnip, it is more likely to have a positive reaction to feliway than a cat who is unresponsive to catnip. _....still, a monkey-wrench can always be thrown into the works and you'll get the Odd One...._


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

the outlet diffuser is more effective. I use the spray for carriers or to spray on blankets and beds and at adoption events to spray the kennels with. its not as effective as the plug in is.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I bought the diffuser. I haven't really been able to tell if it works yet. I had to travel overnight so I brought ET with me. Although, the 2 females seemed quite relaxed together when I returned. ET is back in the mix now, so we'll see how it goes.

I really hope it does work. I bought it in the store (rather than waiting for Amazon) and yikes it was expensive. Worth a try!!

-BP


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Petsmart is double the price Ive found them on Amazon. Remember Feliway isnt going to help unless you use proper technics in your introductions. 

Feliway is more of a relaxant to enable them to keep calm. Its a mild help.


----------

